# Estação meteorológica de Lagos - Meia Praia



## Brunomc (2 Ago 2009 às 22:16)

Hoje fui dar uma volta até ao Algarve e por acaso passei numa das praias de Lagos e vi esta estação meteorológica..pensei que fosse do IM mas afinal não..o IM não tem nenhuma estação em Lagos 

aqui ficam 2 fotos que tirei hoje de manhã..

a estação situa-se na " Meia Praia "


----------



## under (2 Ago 2009 às 23:49)

assim no meio da praia?sem protecçao? vai durar muito vai.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2009 às 23:51)

Parabéns pela descoberta, *Brunomc*. 



under disse:


> assim no meio da praia?sem protecçao? vai durar muito vai.



Há ainda outra do género em Portimão.

Um link para essas fotos, que coloquei num tópico que já tinha sido criado pelo *algarvio1980*.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/81267-post2.html


----------



## vitamos (3 Ago 2009 às 09:36)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Parabéns pela descoberta, *Brunomc*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Propriedade de alguma instituição, ou de particulares, é verdade que as praias são sítios onde é possível encontrar estações meteorológicas. Recentemente na praia de Mira observei também uma... O terreno tinha uma vedação e uma casa, mas não consegui averiguar se pertenceria a algum organismo do estado ou privado...


----------



## Puma (8 Jun 2011 às 21:43)

Boas...

Passados quase dois anos...a estação por lá continua... 

Não consegui saber se a estação pertence a algum organismo estatal, ou outro organismo...de qualquer das formas amanhã irei tentar, novamente, saber......


----------



## Illicitus (17 Fev 2014 às 14:23)

Curiosamente, hoje também estive perto desta estação, a qual continua operacional. Ninguém chegou a descobrir a quem pertence?


----------



## Lousano (18 Fev 2014 às 00:27)

Illicitus disse:


> Curiosamente, hoje também estive perto desta estação, a qual continua operacional. Ninguém chegou a descobrir a quem pertence?



Acontece o mesmo que aqui. Existe cerca de uma dezena de estações num raio de 15km, a grande maioria (possivelmente com uma melhor análise serão todas) em mau estado ou abandonadas.
Proprietários: INAG, EP e outros organismos públicos que já foram extintos ou anexados.


----------



## Illicitus (1 Abr 2014 às 11:51)

É uma pena e um desperdício de recursos.


----------



## mr_miglas (1 Abr 2014 às 12:06)

Illicitus disse:


> Curiosamente, hoje também estive perto desta estação, a qual continua operacional. Ninguém chegou a descobrir a quem pertence?



Continua operacional ?
Onde podemos ver os dados ?


----------



## Illicitus (1 Abr 2014 às 13:16)

Possivelmente não escolhi de forma apropriada as palavras. Quis dizer que tem todos os indícios de ser mantida e de se encontrar em condições de funcionamento. 

Nada sei sobre se estará ou não a funcionar.


----------

